# [SOLVED] Keyboard not working in X11

## Goshanecr

Good day!

I'm tune kernel for my very cheap laptop, and I think i'm deactivate something needed by keyboard, since it is not working anymore in X11.

In console it works.

Can someone please explain to me what I broke in linux kernel?

dmesg

pastebin

kernel config

pastebin

Xorg.0.log

pastebin

And I have only one file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard-all"

        Driver  "evdev"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "us,ru"

        Option  "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option  "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

When I boot with old kernel, keyboard and mouse working. But when I choose new kernel, keyboard in X session not working (mouse does not know, because I can't login and see if it working)Last edited by Goshanecr on Thu May 17, 2018 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Goshanecr,

```
# CONFIG_USB_PCI is not set
```

That is needed for anything USB to work.

Your keyboard is probably not USB as it works in the console.

Your Xorg log says

```
[  1125.607] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
```

It works but its slow.

Is your normal user in the video group?

The log is missing all mention of evdev, which is the Xorg part of most input device drivers.

Please post the output of emerge --info

----------

## krinn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The log is missing all mention of evdev, which is the Xorg part of most input device drivers.

 

+1

----------

## Goshanecr

Friends thank's a lot for your responses!

There is my info:

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.33 (python 2.7.14-final-0, default/linux/x86/17.0/desktop, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r6, 4.16.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.16.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:      251612 total,     14316 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1046772 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 02 May 2018 04:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: b20ca59cce5d6f5418479956d6367966a548297b

sh bash 4.4_p19

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.27 p1.0) 2.27

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p19::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r2::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.11.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.35.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo, 2.26.1::gentoo, 2.27::gentoo, 2.30-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.3.0::gentoo, 5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 7.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.9.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.16-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-vcs-ignore: true

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ru en ru_RU en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cli consolekit crypt cxx dbus dri dts emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm iconv jpeg lcms libnotify mad minimal mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb status unique_id unixd usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon modesetting r200" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, ENV_UNSET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

grep goshanecr /etc/group

```
adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon,goshanecr

wheel:x:10:root,goshanecr

console:x:17:goshanecr

audio:x:18:goshanecr

cdrom:x:19:goshanecr

video:x:27:root,goshanecr

usb:x:85:goshanecr

users:x:100:goshanecr

sshd:x:22:goshanecr

games:x:35:goshanecr
```

Seems that my user in video group. Now I'm try to enable ISA bus support in kernel and see if it helps. I'l write after results.

Thank you Guys one more time!

P.S. and I will be grateful if you help me with non enabled direct rendering.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Goshanecr,

If your PC was made in the last 20 years you don't need ISA bus support.

ISA bus plug and play was best turned off, which makes using ISA devices a bit of a black art.

Its not something you should learn today unless you are doing computer archaeology.

Your emerge --info is OK. You will need that USB option in the kernel. It should only be off on systems that provide USB support without using a PCI bus to do it. e.g. Raspberry Pi and the like.  It saves kernel bloat building the PCI to USB code.

Lets go back a bit.

Pastebin dmesg. That may show some errors.

Post the output of lspci, so we can see your hardware.

After your kernel is fixed for USB support, connect your USB devices and post the output of lsusb.

We will fix your hardware accelerated video, and anything else we find before we let you go. :)

----------

## Goshanecr

NeddySeagoon, 

About ISA, I'm turn this option ON because see it on lspci output  :Smile:  Ok, I'm uncheck it. CONFIG_USB_PCI I'm turn ON.

Actual .config:

Pastebin

dmesg

Pastebin

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=04 <?>

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 96

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dfffffff [size=128M]

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0080

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: d0200000-d02fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 10000000-17ffffff [size=128M]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374

        I/O ports at 1860 [size=16]

        Memory at 18000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64]

        Memory at d0000c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Memory at d0000800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: snd_intel8x0

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280/M9+ [Mobility Radeon 9200 AGP] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation RV280/M9+ [Mobility Radeon 9200 AGP]

        Flags: fast Back2Back, 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation PCI7420 CardBus Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        Memory at 1c000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 10000000-13ffffff (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 20000000-23ffffff

        I/O window 0: 00004400-000044ff

        I/O window 1: 00004800-000048ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 255

        Memory at d0207000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at d0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

02:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 SD/MS-Pro Controller

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation PCI7420/7620 SD/MS-Pro Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 255

        Memory at d0204000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 9

        Memory at d0205000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: e100

02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        Memory at d0206000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
```

lsusb -v (without any connected USB device, because I'm not use it on that laptop. Only integrateg keyboard and touchpad.

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.16

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.16.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.16

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.16.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.16

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.16.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            4.16

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 4.16.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

----------

## krinn

Still missing the important part of xorg ; we should see

- evdev is in use

- evdev module match xorg server module

- evdev detecting keyboard, mouse...

And all of this is still hidden in your pastebin xorg.log

----------

## Goshanecr

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Still missing the important part of xorg ; we should see
> 
> - evdev is in use
> 
> - evdev module match xorg server module
> ...

 

But I'm not strip anything from Xorg.0.log  :Sad: 

There is x11-related packages:

ls /var/db/pkg/x11-base/

```
xcb-proto-1.13/        xorg-drivers-1.19/     xorg-proto-2018.4/     xorg-server-1.19.5-r1/ xorg-x11-7.4-r2/
```

ls /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers/

```
xf86-input-evdev-2.10.5  xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0  xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2  xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.0  xf86-video-ati-18.0.1
```

Maybe I need to increase verbosity of Xorg startup?

Now I'm go sleep. Thank for help!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Goshanecr,

Graphics stuff first as its in dmesg first.

```

[    0.128013] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV280 0x1002:0x5C61 0x104D:0x8195 0x01).

[    0.130452] [drm:0xc12db1e1] *ERROR* Unable to acquire AGP: -19

[    0.130575] [drm] Forcing AGP to PCI mode

...

[    0.136050] [drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[    0.136209] radeon 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/R200_cp.bin failed with error -2

[    0.136423] radeon_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/R200_cp.bin"

[    0.136548] [drm:0xc1308913] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!
```

Your lspci says you have an Intel chipset, so your kernel needs the Intel AGP driver.

```
# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set
```

Here you choose motherboard chipset support, not graphics card.

That should fix the first part of the graphics problem above.

The firmware is required for Hardware 3D support. It must be available when the radeon kernel module initalises.

That means when radeon is built into the kernel, the firmware must be too.

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 to get the firmware so its available at kernel build time.

In 

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""
```

enter radeon/R200_cp.bin

When you do that, another option will appear. In this new option, enter  /lib/firmware/

I forget the name of the option but its the path to the top level of the firmware tree.

Rebuild the kernel and that should fix your graphics.  I'll read the rest of dmesg and make another post after lunch.

----------

## krinn

 *Goshanecr wrote:*   

> But I'm not strip anything from Xorg.0.log  

 

I'm not saying you did, i'm saying it is  :Smile: 

Your dmesg is also strip ; maybe a limit from pastebin?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Goshanecr,

Heres your PS/2 controller being detected in dmesg. It will be used for the keyboard and maybe for the touchpad too.

Touchpads vary. 

```
[    0.474331] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
```

Your kernel looks OK too.

Please post the output of 

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
```

 and 

```
ls -l /dev/input
```

----------

## Goshanecr

Good day Friends!

Today I'm go home too late from work, so I have a not much time for compilation especially on that old laptop  :Smile:  Thanks for Yours answers and suggestions.

That's info what I have now:

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*

```
#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "OutputClass"

        Identifier "Radeon"

        MatchDriver "radeon"

        Driver "radeon"

EndSectionSection "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard-all"

        Driver  "evdev"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "us,ru"

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "logitech_g15"

        Option  "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option  "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

#       Option  "XkbVariant"    ",qwerty"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

ls -l /dev/input

```
crw------- 1 root root 13, 64 май 16 21:41 event0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 65 май 16 21:41 event1

crw------- 1 root root 13, 66 май 16 21:41 event2

crw------- 1 root root 13, 67 май 16 21:41 event3

crw------- 1 root root 13, 63 май 16 21:41 mice

crw------- 1 root root 13, 32 май 16 21:41 mouse0

```

krinn

 *Quote:*   

> Your dmesg is also strip ; maybe a limit from pastebin?

 

I'm extremely shrink kernel and as I remember I'm turn off options related to kernel printk, and select various minimal buffers for printk, maybe that's reason of stripping?

NeddySeagoon

 *Quote:*   

> Your lspci says you have an Intel chipset, so your kernel needs the Intel AGP driver.
> 
> Код:	
> 
> # Graphics support
> ...

 

Yes, I'm understand this yesterday and change agpgart t intel:

grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set
```

About firmware, I'm write results later. Thank's a lot!!!

----------

## Goshanecr

About non working video acceleration: Problem solved after recommendations related to firmware.

Thank's for NeddySeagoon

----------

## krinn

Your thread looks like my local shop vendor, where he make sure to sell me anything, but not what i have asked  :Smile: 

You know, like i need sugar to do a cake, he speak about all flavour of coffee and i end up buying him some ; just to go home without sugar for my cake and my coffee.

Don't get me wrong, i do find it funny how your thread turn out, because like me and my sugar, you might wonder how good an accelerate xorg is without a keyboard and mouse  :Very Happy: 

On a more serious note then, you can see my input entry (note the permissions difference with you, so wrong perm and wrong group)

```
crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 73 16 mai   13:26 event9

crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 63 16 mai   13:26 mice

```

Should be answer to your "initial" problem

edit: i knew this remind me something, solve here (say thx to JagLover)

----------

## Goshanecr

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Your thread looks like my local shop vendor, where he make sure to sell me anything, but not what i have asked 
> 
> You know, like i need sugar to do a cake, he speak about all flavour of coffee and i end up buying him some ; just to go home without sugar for my cake and my coffee.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i do find it funny how your thread turn out, because like me and my sugar, you might wonder how good an accelerate xorg is without a keyboard and mouse 

 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Yes, it is some questions not fully related to original topic, but it is side effect from my logs. But I don't wanna be obtrusive  :Smile: 

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On a more serious note then, you can see my input entry (note the permissions difference with you, so wrong perm and wrong group)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I try to do:

```

chown root:input /dev/input/*

chmod 660 /dev/input/*

rc-service xdm restart

ls -la /dev/input

crw-rw----  1 root input 13, 64 май 16 23:48 event0

crw-rw----  1 root input 13, 65 май 16 23:48 event1

crw-rw----  1 root input 13, 66 май 16 23:48 event2

crw-rw----  1 root input 13, 67 май 16 23:48 event3

crw-rw----  1 root input 13, 63 май 16 23:48 mice

crw-rw----  1 root input 13, 32 май 16 23:48 mouse0

```

rc-config show all

```
Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

  binfmt                    [started]

  bootmisc                  [started]

  fsck                      [started]

  hostname                  [started]

  hwclock                   [started]

  keymaps                   [started]

  localmount                [started]

  loopback                  [started]

  modules                   [started]

  mtab                      [started]

  opentmpfiles-setup        [started]

  procfs                    [started]

  root                      [started]

  swap                      [started]

  sysctl                    [started]

  termencoding              [started]

  urandom                   [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

  cronie                    [started]

  dbus                      [started]

  local                     [started]

  net.eth0                  [started]

  net.lo                    [started]

  netmount                  [started]

  sshd                      [started]

  syslog-ng                 [started]

  xdm                       [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "nonetwork"

  local                     [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "shutdown"

  killprocs                 [stopped]

  mount-ro                  [stopped]

  savecache                 [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "sysinit"

  cgroups                   [started]

  devfs                     [started]

  dmesg                     [started]

  kmod-static-nodes         [started]

  opentmpfiles-dev          [started]

  sysfs                     [started]

  udev                      [started]

  udev-trigger              [started]

```

And keyboard not working in X  :Sad: 

Also I think that there is kernel config problem because when I boot with old kernel, without any additional manipulations all works fine.

----------

## Goshanecr

There is a diff with old and new kernel config:

```
CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_BASE_RELATIVE=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLOB=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_NET_DEVLINK=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ATH=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

CONFIG_INPUT_LEDS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=1

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ATOMIC64_DEC_IF_POSITIVE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_MMIO_FLUSH=y
```

I think I try all related to USB and PS2

Also there is info about udev, since I'm read from krinn link, that udev problem responsible for similar problem.

rc-service udev restart

```
 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * Stopping udev ...

 * Failed to stop udev using udevadm                                                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * Trying with start-stop-daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

starting version 238                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

localhost /home/goshanecr #  * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

localhost /home/goshanecr # 

```

Is it normal?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Goshanecr,

```
 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * Stopping udev ...

 * Failed to stop udev using udevadm                                                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * Trying with start-stop-daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found      
```

The warning is normal, the errors are not.

udev creates symlinks and fixes permissions and owners in /dev

If its not running because it didn't actually start there will be nothing in 

```
ls /dev/disk/by-id
```

 and all your block devices will be owner and group root. HDD should be root disk.

Further, Xorg depends on udev to auto detect input devices. That's certainly broken.    

Reboot and check the /dev stutf.

Restart udev.

Now start Xorg. If it works, we know where to look.

-- edit --

Your dmesg should contain something like

```
 $ sudo dmesg | grep -i udev

Password: 

[    4.992575] udevd[270]: starting version 3.2

[    5.094288] udevd[271]: starting eudev-3.2

[    5.737931] CPU: 0 PID: 310 Comm: udevd Not tainted 4.14.14-gentoo #2
```

I missed that its missing.  That's eudev but it should be the same.

----------

## Goshanecr

Friends! Finally I solve keyboard problem! It is appears because I turn off option needed for udev:

```
CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y
```

 and I found that because your suggestions about udev not properly working and no any udev related messages in Xorg.0.log, I'm go to udev gentoo wiki and check all described requisites.

Thank's a lot!

----------

## Ellison

 *Ellison wrote:*   

> nihao

 

----------

## Ellison

 *Goshanecr wrote:*   

> Friends! Finally I solve keyboard problem! It is appears because I turn off option needed for udev:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y
> ```
> ...

 

 *Ellison wrote:*   

> I also encountered the same situation as you, that is, in X11 keyboard cannot be used, but  in console can.The difference is that I use libinput as the input device driver.I have confirmed:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y
> ```
> ...

 

----------

